# Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

					Die mutmaßlichen Uploader der Internet-Tauschbörse Boerse.bz wurden offenbar über die angegebenen E-Mail-Adressen ermittelt. Dies berichtet der Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke, der einige Beschuldigte vertritt. Dabei kritisiert er das Gericht, weil lediglich das Einloggen beim Webmail-Provider für die eingeleiteten Ermittlungen ausgereicht haben soll.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*


----------



## Neion (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

frechheit wie die da umgegangen sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Moment, nochmal langsam für mich:

Die durchsuchen mit 400 Beamten 121 Wohnungen und finden dabei nur 14 Filme und 50 sonstige Dateien? Ernthaft?

Da wäre die Quote ja wahrscheinlich höher gewesen, wenn sie 121 völlig zufällig ausgewählte Wohnungen durchsucht hätten. 

Mal ehrlich, ein kommerzieller Uploader auf diesen Plattformen schiebt hunderte von Filmen in wenigen Tagen auf die Hoster. Wenn die Herren Polizisten in 121 Wohnungen ganze 14 Filme gefunden haben bedeutet das schlichtweg dass sie keinen einzigen echten Uploader gefunden haben.


----------



## Bunkasan (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Moment, nochmal langsam für mich:
> 
> Die durchsuchen mit 400 Beamten 121 Wohnungen und finden dabei nur 14 Filme und 50 sonstige Dateien? Ernthaft?
> 
> ...


 

Gerne, nochmal langsam für dich, die 14 Filme und 50 sonstigen Dateien wurden bei *EINER* Durchsuchung sichergestellt, von den 120 anderen steht da nix. 

Riecht trotzdem nach einer rechtlich schwer nachvollziehbaren Verschwendung von Steuergeldern wo mal wieder ein paar Exempel exekutiert... äh statuiert werden sollten.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

@Incredible Alk


hahaha aber recht hast du das ist beinahe peinlich das die nix gefunden haben.

Eigentlich ist die Zahl so gering das ich eher annehmen würde das die leute so clever waren nix zuhause zu haben oder die leute Null mit Filmen zu tun haben



> 50 sonstige Dateien?



was soll das überhaupt sein Oo mei nWindows Ordner hatte 33000 Dateien


----------



## SaftSpalte (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Moment, nochmal langsam für mich:
> 
> Die durchsuchen mit 400 Beamten 121 Wohnungen und finden dabei nur 14 Filme und 50 sonstige Dateien? Ernthaft?
> 
> ...




Das hatte ich mich auch gefragt . Wahrscheinlich haben sie bei den Durchsuchungen diese Funde untergeschmuggelt  Damit die nicht mit Leeren händen da stehen . 

jetzt mal ganz im ernst . Die sollten mal sich um andere aufgaben kümmern . Vielleicht wäre es mit den Flüchtlingen aus Syrien ein Anfang .

Hoch lebe der Steuerzahler der Unnötige Entscheidungen bezahlt .




> Gerne, nochmal langsam für dich, die 14 Filme und 50 sonstigen Dateien wurden bei EINER Durchsuchung sichergestellt, von den 120 anderen steht da nix.
> 
> Riecht trotzdem nach einer rechtlich schwer nachvollziehbaren Verschwendung von Steuergeldern wo mal wieder ein paar Exempel exekutiert... äh statuiert werden sollten.



Vielleicht gab es so eine durchsuchung ja nie und dient zur Abschreckung .


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Ich gehe eher davon aus dass wenn sie entsprechende Leute gefunden haben die ihre Platten schlichtweg komplett verschlüsselt haben (was gängige Praxis ist) und die Polizei sich die jetzt ein paar Jahre in den Keller legen kann ohne Zugriff darauf zu bekommen.


----------



## Midas1 (9. November 2014)

Das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Wenn die heute eine Seite á la boerse.bz hochnehmen sind morgen zwei neue online.


----------



## Primer (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Ich frage mich ja woher die Angabe von "14 Filme und 50 sonstigen Dateien" stammt. Wurde dieser "Erfolg" allen ernstes an die Presse weitergegeben oder hat sich da jemand (Jurist mit Akteneinsicht) am Polizeibericht bedient und die lächerlichsten Zahlen herausgepickt? Wenn das bei annähernd allen Durchsuchungen so war, dann prost Mahlzeit. Dann ist die Steuerverschwendung dieser Aktion wesentlich kostenintensiver, als der zu erwartende Erfolg. Die paar Uploader werden durch zwei neue abgelöst...die Hydra eben. Aber gut, die Justiz muss nunmal reagieren, dafür ist sie schließlich da.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Die anderen Dateien haben die Ermittler eingesackt.


----------



## Bunkasan (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Primer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja woher die Angabe von "14 Filme und 50 sonstigen Dateien" stammt. Wurde dieser "Erfolg" allen ernstes an die Presse weitergegeben oder hat sich da jemand (Jurist mit Akteneinsicht) am Polizeibericht bedient und die lächerlichsten Zahlen herausgepickt? Wenn das bei annähernd allen Durchsuchungen so war, dann prost Mahlzeit. Dann ist die Steuerverschwendung dieser Aktion wesentlich kostenintensiver, als der zu erwartende Erfolg. Die paar Uploader werden durch zwei neue abgelöst...die Hydra eben. Aber gut, die Justiz muss nunmal reagieren, dafür ist sie schließlich da.


 
Die Informationen stammen von der beauftragten Kanzlei des Besitzers der "14 Filme und 50 sonstigen Dateien", wie in der angegbenen Quelle nachzulesen ist. Die erklärt den Sachverhalt auch ein wenig... unmissverständlicher als der Artikel hier.


----------



## Torsley (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

mich wundert es sowieso das diese seite nicht schon länger oder öffter im gespräch ist. das ist praktisch eines der ultimativen download foren. ok jetzt mit deutschland sperre ein wenig umständlicher aber auch machbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Torsley schrieb:


> ok jetzt mit deutschland sperre ein wenig umständlicher aber auch machbar.


 
In der Zielgruppe ist "umständlich" kein Hindernis. Die Nutzer hier sind größtenteils ja keine 08/15 Leute die nix können außer einen Suchbegriff bei google eingeben. Ich gehe davon aus dass die meisten Nutzer sovieso über VPNs gehen und da können sie sich die Deutschlandsperre sonstwo hin schieben


----------



## Torsley (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

überhaupt kein hinderniss vor allem weil boerse in dem sperre dialog gleich die lösung mit bereitstellt. zumindest haben sie es am anfang k.a ob sie es immernoch machen.


----------



## crys_ (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Herren Polizisten in 121 Wohnungen ganze 14 Filme gefunden haben bedeutet das schlichtweg dass sie keinen einzigen echten Uploader gefunden haben.


 
Oder die Jungs sind nicht ganz so dumm wie man meinen könnte


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Wenn man sich die diversen Artikel durchliest und auch das was die Anwälte öffentlich von sich geben dann stellt sich das ganze schon etwas kurios dar. 

Man hat in den Foren "analysiert" was die Nutzer hochgeladen haben, von einigen hatte man eine gültige, privat genutzte Email Adresse (wohl ähnlich legal beschafft wie die Steuercds) und hat über diese die IP ermittelt. Dann noch ne blanko Hausdurchsuchung (Anfangsverdacht ist durch die Forenposts ja gegeben) und schon geht's los. Alles was bei der HD gefunden wird, kann dann verwendet werden. Bei verschlüsselten Platten kann dann eben nichts nachgewiesen werden und fürs posten hat man eben nen vpn genutzt. Nur nicht fürs Email checken.

Scheinbar wurden auch keine großen Fische erwischt, damit würde sich die gvu sicher rühmen. Ob von den 121 überhaupt jemand verurteilt wird steht in den Sternen, eigentlich will man ja die Betreiber der Website. 

Was da an Aufwand betrieben wird.. naja, auch die Musikindustrie hat lernen müssen dass sie mit drm und überzogenen Preisen der Privatkopie nicht den Boden entziehen kann, inzwischen ist Musik zu großen Teilen aber bezahlbar und drm frei.


----------



## IronAngel (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Bei Börse.bz gibt es nicht nur Filme, da gibt es alles Games, Software, Filme, Musik usw.... Die Community war garnicht so schlecht, da treiben sich ja nicht nur Leute herum, die illegal Titel downloaden. Da gab es teilweise mehr Hilfe, als in gewissen Ubisoft Foren.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Ich habe eher das Gefühl dass die Anwälte die großen Gewinner sein werden. Die verdienen so oder so.


----------



## Zsinj (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

14 ganze Filme? Oder war das nur die DVD Sammlung im Regal?!?

Wenn das alles ist, wäre es ein schlechter Witz. Selbst wenn das "nur" der kleinste Fund ist. 
Ansonsten müsste man schon fast annehmen das diese Plattformen völlig Unbedeutend ist


----------



## Gimmick (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl dass die Anwälte die großen Gewinner sein werden. Die verdienen so oder so.


 
Naja, also was heisst "große Gewinner"?
Normaler weise machen Anwälte auch nur einfach ihren Job und verdienen dadurch halt Geld. Kann man denk ich keinem übel nehmen


----------



## SphinxBased (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

tsss......ich nehm was ich krieg wenn,s umsonst is....schließlich machen es die politiker genauso...warum soll ich mir ein schlechtes gewissen einreden lassen wenn,s die grossen auf dieser welt ganz öffentlich tun


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Naja, die "großen" Uploader, die den neuen Stuff per Script frisch von den Releasegroups auf alle möglichen Stuff"börsen" uploaden, von denen hört man, wurde keiner erwischt. Es hat vereinzelt welche aus der 2. oder niedrigeren Reihe gecatcht.
Vereinzelt waren das Leute die in 2 Jahren ( wie sie sagen) 3-4 Dinge hochgeladen haben. Aber auch welche mit weitaus mehr.
Wie man so im Netz liest, waren diese wohl möglicherweise beim mitnehmen der Datenbank von boerse.xx nach boerse.xx durch ein Leak eines Mods, der wohl die Ermittler im Nacken hatte (und eine Askarte im Ärmel brauchen konnte) die Datenbank eines bestimmten Datums "irgendwie" weitergegeben haben soll/könnte. In diesen waren bei Stichtag recht aktuelle Uplads und eine aktuelle bestehende emailadresse vorhanden wo die Typen auch den Fehler machten und die mails (web.de/gmx) davon abfragten, wobei dann die Ermittler auf eine aktuelle Ip Adresse kamen und dann wohl einige Zeit (einige Monate) das "Treiben weiter beobachtet haben".

Als man denn einige Sicherheit bekam, das es immer noch die selbenm sind,hat man wohl koordiniert zugeschlagen. In der Summe wohl in der Aussage richtig, die vielen kleineren /kleinen /mittleren Fische hat man gefangen und die meisten großen musste man zugucken und zurücklassen, weil diese entweder über verschleierte Ip Adressen bzw. über entsprechende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen agiert hat.
Es gibt auch das Gerücht, was sich irgendwie hartnäckig hält, das der Admin der boerse.xx durch das Offerieren des Hide.xx Vpn Dienstes ein Honeypot eingerichtet hat. Daran ist aber wohl nix dran.

In der Summe glaube ich, das noch einiges bekannt werden kann und  das die Downloader wenig zu befürchten hatten. Einige von den Uploadern packt man aber nun am Saxxx. Viele Ermittlungen werden wohl aufgrund der u.U. dürftigen Indizienlage von fähigen Anwälten zerlegt werden. Dieses Aktion diente wohl überwiegend, ein bissel Unruhe in "der Szene" zu stiften, die Hoffnung als Motivator, das wohl irgendeiner "auspackt" und einen großen Uploader/ ggf. Mod oder Admin habhaft zu werden.

Das Thema interessiert mich, weil ein Freund von mir selbst Content produziert (Hörbücher, Dokufilme) und deswegen schon auch Stress durch "geklauten" Urhebercontent hatt(e).


----------



## Ex3cut3r (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Lachhaft, hoffe niemand wird verurteilt, sonst kann er sich neben, Mördern, Vergewaltigern usw. gesellen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

Insgesamt ist die ganze Aktion eher wie ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein zu sehen, da der GVU/den Behörden die großen, _bedeutenden_ Fische natürlich nicht ins Netz gegangen sind.

Solange die Filehoster nicht hochgenommen werden, wird alles weiterlaufen wie eh und je, soviel steht fest. 

Einziger Lichtblick für Rechteinhaber: an der neuen DRM-Methode, die bei FIFA 15 und Middleearth: SoM eingesetzt wird, beißen sich die Releasegruppen scheinbar noch immer die Zähne aus


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

die Polizei kümmert sich eben nur um die "wirklich wichtigen Verbrechen"


----------



## Seeefe (9. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Torsley schrieb:


> mich wundert es sowieso das diese seite nicht schon länger oder öffter im gespräch ist. das ist praktisch eines der ultimativen download foren. ok jetzt mit deutschland sperre ein wenig umständlicher aber auch machbar.


 
boerse ist ja nicht weg, nur halt nicht mehr unter .bz zu finden, da der Forenbetreiber gewechselt hat  Die Seite mit quasi der kompletten Community ist noch erhalten.


----------



## Memphys (11. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist die ganze Aktion eher wie ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein zu sehen, da der GVU/den Behörden die großen, _bedeutenden_ Fische natürlich nicht ins Netz gegangen sind.
> 
> Solange die Filehoster nicht hochgenommen werden, wird alles weiterlaufen wie eh und je, soviel steht fest.
> 
> Einziger Lichtblick für Rechteinhaber: an der neuen DRM-Methode, die bei FIFA 15 und Middleearth: SoM eingesetzt wird, beißen sich die Releasegruppen scheinbar noch immer die Zähne aus


 
Shadow of Mordor war am Releaseday geknackt, was du meinst ist Lords of the Fallen, dass zwar nicht gecrackt ist, dafür aber immer noch bei vielen nicht vernünftig läuft. Wies bei FIFA aussieht weiß ich nicht, son Müll interessiert mich nicht (ist aber auch nicht gecrackt, afaik)

Und die Filehoster wirst du nicht kriegen, selbst wenn das Recht in D geändert wird, ich glaub kaum, dass die hier bei uns sitzen. Eher in Tonga o. Ä.


----------



## latinoramon (12. November 2014)

*AW: Boerse.bz-Uploader wurden über die E-Mail-Adresse ermittelt*

vor allem, nur durch die email adressen...... und das hat dem gericht gereicht....... lol was eine verarsche....


----------

